# Ati 3850



## zaone (May 17, 2008)

I have a problem with my ati 3850.It`s the Gecube version with the 668 1400 clocks, 512 MB DDR3, the problem is that i can`t modify the clocks with the Ati Overdrive utility,i can modify them with Riva Tuner but then Catalyst Control Center won`t read my clocks,if i open ati tool it resets them and the only program that reads my clocks modified is GPU-Z, 3dmark won`t read them,i have the 8.476 version of Catalyst installed,can anyone tell me what the problem is?My roomate has a 3850 HIS version with 668 1668 clocks and he can modify them in Ati Overdrive.


----------



## zaone (May 17, 2008)

The clocks aren`t wrong, and the ram isn`t below but the overdrive just simply won`t work with or without it overclocked.


----------

